# Townie



## ElaineG

Is there any Italian equivalent for the word "townie" -- someone who lives in a university town but doesn't attend the school [it's a more than vaguely classist/elitist term]? I'm writing to a college friend whose first language is Italian, but who is fluent in English, so it's not a big deal if there's not a good translation, but I'm curious.

Lara è sposata! Il suo marito è David -- quello ragazzo magro e calvo che lavorava a Thomas Sweet a New Haven; mi sembra che siano molto felici, e lei mi ha detto che ognuno di noi avrebbe dovuto sposare un "townie" -- secondo lei, sono molto più dolci degli studenti!


----------



## combustion

I do not know any translation or equivalent for "towny"... perhaps because Universitary towns don't exist in Italy!


----------



## ElaineG

combustion said:
			
		

> I do not know any translation or equivalent for "towny"... perhaps because Universitary towns don't exist in Italy!


 
Well, there are towns where the University makes up a huge part of the population, right?  But there may well not be a word; it's a pretty obnoxious word, anyway.


----------



## You little ripper!

http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/definition/townie

Just for a laugh, check out the translation in this dictionary for _townie_ under Modern Translations.


----------



## DAH

I would be a townie, since there are about 10 institutions of higher learning here in LA.


----------



## disegno

It was my understanding that many Italians don't go away to college as we do here in the US. Most attend colleges in the towns where they live and continue living at home...therefore, seems that the term townie isn't really applicable.

sono curiosa, nella tua frase


> e lei mi ha detto che ognuno di noi avrei dovuto sposare un "townie"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't the "avrei" be "avremmo"? she said to me that each one of us (we) should have married a townie....?
Click to expand...


----------



## ElaineG

Each one of us would require the singular in English; I believe ognuno di noi works the same way.

And while many Italians go to school close to home, the University of Bologna, for example, has some 90,000 students not only from Italy but from around the world, and the town grows by some 25% when school is in session.  I've spent a reasonable amount of time in Bologna, and  parts of it feel a _lot_ like an American university town (if ours had lovely colonnaded streets).  I'll be there soon, so I'll ask around if they know a word for townie. 

Several of my friends, including friends from Napoli, went to the University of Pisa, and apparently the university is a large and substantial presence there as well.


----------



## Marcone

disegno said:
			
		

> sono curiosa, nella tua frase
> 
> 
> 
> e lei mi ha detto che ognuno di noi avrei dovuto sposare un "townie"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't the "avrei" be "avremmo"? she said to me that each one of us (we) should have married a townie....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it should read..._ognuno di noi avrebbe dovuto sposare_...since the verb refers to _uno._
> Would "borghese" fit?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ElaineG

Marcone said:
			
		

> disegno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sono curiosa, nella tua frase
> 
> 
> 
> e lei mi ha detto che ognuno di noi avrei dovuto sposare un "townie"
> 
> It seems to me that it should read..._ognuno di noi avrebbe dovuto sposare_...since the verb refers to _uno._
> Would "borghese" fit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right Marcone, it should be the third person, I confused myself because the noi included me, but avrebbe is correct.  Thanks!
> 
> borghese makes me think of la polizia in borghese, but it could work.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## carrickp

The other aspect of the "townie" expression is that it is part of "town and gown," representing the difference between the townspeople and the "gowned" academics. It has the nice advantage of rhyming in English. Hard to believe that the big university cities like Bologna and Pisa, as cited above, would not have developed some similar phrase. Of course the old universities began as religious/clerical establishments, and the difference between the role of the church in Italy and England may have had some effect.


----------



## Willi

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Lara si è sposata! Il suo marito è David -- quello ragazzo magro e calvo che lavorava a Thomas Sweet a New Haven; mi sembra che siano molto felici, e lei mi ha detto che ognuno di noi avrebbe dovuto sposare un "townie" -- secondo lei, sono molto più dolci degli studenti!


 
Hope you don't mind


----------



## Frenko

Aggiungerei



			
				Willi said:
			
		

> *Orginalmente inviato da ElaineG*
> Lara si è sposata! Il suo marito è David -- quello ragazzo magro e calvo che lavorava da Thomas Sweet a New Haven; mi sembra che siano molto felicix e (lei) mi ha detto che ognuno di noi avrebbe dovuto sposare un "townie" -- secondo lei, sono molto più dolci degli studenti!



I thought that Thomas Sweet would be a proper name


----------



## Willi

Frenko said:
			
		

> Aggiungerei
> 
> I thought that Thomas Sweet would be a proper name


 
Te gh'ee resunn! non me n'ero neanche accorta


----------



## lsp

Frenko said:
			
		

> I thought that Thomas Sweet would be a proper name


Actually, in this case it's the name of a business (a famous New Jersey ice cream shop).


----------



## ElaineG

Frenko, why wouldn't "felici" match the number of people?  

As far as a business name goes, is it lavoro da IBM o lavoro a IBM?

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Raphillon

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Frenko, why wouldn't "felici" match the number of people?
> 
> As far as a business name goes, is it lavoro da IBM o lavoro a IBM?
> 
> Thanks, guys.


 
I think the "," has been deleted, "felici" sounds perfect. In Italian ", e" is considered a (common) style error, perchè é una doppia congiunzione 

It is "lavoro per IBM".

Ciao


----------



## ElaineG

Raphillon said:
			
		

> I think the "," has been deleted, "felici" sounds perfect. In Italian ", e" is considered a (common) style error, perchè é una doppia congiunzione
> 
> It is "lavoro per IBM".
> 
> Ciao


 
Do you also say "lavoro per Bill's Sweet Shop" or is that "da" as Frenko suggested?


----------



## Frenko

lsp said:
			
		

> Actually, in this case it's the name of a business (a famous New Jersey ice cream shop).


Grammatically speaking in Italian it's a "nome proprio"

E.g.
-Conosci Dolcetommaso?
--No, chi è?
-Nessuno, è il nome della gelateria all'angolo.

Here, although it's a businnes name Dolcetommaso is a "nome proprio", and in this case it needs "da" with motion verbs and similia (e.g. sono andato da Dolcetommaso). Even if you can't do that with every proper name


----------



## Frenko

Raphillon is right about felicix



			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> Do you also say "lavoro per Bill's Sweet Shop" or is that "da" as Frenko suggested?



Sono due cose distinte:

Per chi lavori?  Lavoro per B'sSS 
Dove lavori?  Lavoro da B'sSS

therefore


			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> is it lavoro da IBM o lavoro a IBM?


Dove lavori? Lavoro alla (/presso more formal /appo formal and obsolet: "most" people won't understand you, I use it in "magniloquence's jokes" (a neologism I just invented) ) IBM

I guess that's because company/ agency/ enterprise/ university is understood, anyway a good trick is to notice the article: for l'IBM, la FIAT, la NASA, il Pentagono, etc. you would say "lavoro all'IBM, alla FIAT, al Pentagono, alla Normale. Every rule has it's exceptions, but more or less I think it could work.

Per chi lavori?


> It is "lavoro per IBM"


Isn't unusual to keep the article even in "lavoro per l'IBM/ la BMW/ la FIAT", saying it without the article sounds to me rather up-to-date fashion and "mittleeuropeo" 
The point is that we generally don't use the article with "person's proper noun/ nome proprio di persona" but we do use it with other "proper nouns", then "la IBM" but "il Francesco" (l'Irene, il Michele: is used in some regions but it's wrong)

"lavoro per NASA/ per Normale" would be definitely wrong, though.


----------



## Willi

Raphillon said:
			
		

> perché è una doppia congiunzione


 
ehi Raph, da un cruscaiolo come te non mi sarei mai aspettata due errori del genere


----------



## Raphillon

Willi said:
			
		

> ehi Raph, da un cruscaiolo come te non mi sarei mai aspettata due errori del genere


 
eh eh, a dimostrazione del fatto che NON sono un cruscaiolo  E sapessi quante volte mi esce fuori un "quì" o un "quà" in prima battuta.... Dopotutto è per quello che scrivo sul forum, non solo per l'Inglese, ma anche per l'Italiano....

Is there any English translation for "Non si finisce mai di imparare"? Does "you never stop learning" sound good?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

"Townie" è usato correntemente dai giocatori di SIMPS2.

(Per il lavoro, a me verrebbe naturale dire:

-lavoro *in *IBM
-lavoro *all*'università
-lavoro *per *la CIA
-lavoro *dal* macellaio

the preposition changes depending on where I work. Hard to say why...)
must figure out a rule...

related:

 -lavoro *nell*'edilizia
 -lavoro *sul* libro da 1 anno
 -lavoro *con* un socio
 -lavoro *tra* smog e traffico
 -lavoro *fra* mille problemi


----------



## DAH

Frenko said:
			
		

> Per chi lavori?  Lavoro per B'sSS
> Dove lavori?  Lavoro da B'sSS
> 
> Dove lavori? Lavoro alla (/presso more formal /appo formal and obsolet: "most" people won't understand you, I use it in "magniloquence's jokes" (a neologism I just invented) ) IBM
> 
> I guess that's because company/ agency/ enterprise/ university is understood, anyway a good trick is to notice the article: for l'IBM, la FIAT, la NASA, il Pentagono, etc. you would say "lavoro all'IBM, alla FIAT, al Pentagono, alla Normale. Every rule has it's exceptions, but more or less I think it could work.
> Per chi lavori?
> Isn't unusual to keep the article even in "lavoro per l'IBM/ la BMW/ la FIAT", saying it without the article sounds to me rather up-to-date fashion and "mittleeuropeo"
> The point is that we generally don't use the article with "person's proper noun/ nome proprio di persona" but we do use it with other "proper nouns", then "la IBM" but "il Francesco" (l'Irene, il Michele: is used in some regions but it's wrong)
> "lavoro per NASA/ per Normale" would be definitely wrong, though.


 l'ho ricordato di imparare in classe d'italiano.


----------



## Elisa68

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Is there any Italian equivalent for the word "townie" --


Secondo me non c'e' una parola specifica, ma forse "provincialotto" potrebbe rendere l'idea, anche perche' mi sembra che _townie_ abbia la stessa connotazione peggiorativa, no?


----------



## uinni

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> (Per il lavoro, a me verrebbe naturale dire:
> 
> -lavoro *all'*IBM *(in IBM mi suona piuttosto "fighettino"  )*


 
Uinni 12345


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Uinni sei tu fuori dal mondo. Faccio il consuente IT da 10 anni. Lo sapro' come si dice (almeno nel mondo reale) ...



			
				uinni said:
			
		

> Uinni 12345


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Ok let's say something more useful for our English friends:

If I were an IBM employee (I go everyday to work there), I would say (more or less equivalently):

"lavoro all'IBM"
"lavoro in IBM"

If am a external consultant, it's more likely I say

"lavoro per IBM"

If I am an IBM partner, I would say:

"lavoro con l'IBM"


----------



## ElaineG

> Secondo me non c'e' una parola specifica, ma forse "provincialotto" potrebbe rendere l'idea, anche perche' mi sembra che _townie_ abbia la stessa connotazione peggiorativa, no?


 
Grazie, *Elisa, *un'idea interessante. (Hai ragione - è un termine peggiorativo, veramente non mi piace usarlo, ma visto che la mia amica l'ho usato per suo proprio marito....  )


----------



## uinni

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Uinni sei tu fuori dal mondo. Faccio il consuente IT da 10 anni. Lo sapro' come si dice (almeno nel mondo reale) ...


Che c'entra il campo? Se sei fighettino, sei fighettino! 
Come dire "lavoro in Generali/INSIEL/chenesò" anziché "lavoro alle Generali/all'INSIEL".

Uinni


----------



## TimeHP

> un "townie" -- secondo lei, sono molto più dolci degli studenti!


In realtà secondo le definizioni trovate dell'Urban Dictionary, questa descrizione non sembrerebbe coincidere...

Comunque in Italia non abbiamo una parola specifica che indichi una persona che 'cazzeggia' in città spendendo i soldi di papà. Ce ne sono che lo fanno anche in provincia...   

In compenso abbiamo tutta una serie di definizioni che indicano i 'gruppi' giovanili, dai truzzi ai punkabestia, dai sancarlini (Milano), ai pariolini (Roma), ai gabber, ai tamarri... 
Ciao


----------



## EvelynGB

Hi
Maybe there is!! Check out Bologna in Italy, you might find an equivalent italian translation for townie there.
Regards


----------



## ElaineG

> In realtà secondo le definizioni trovate dell'Urban Dictionary, questa descrizione non sembrerebbe coincidere...


 
*time*, "townie" in BE è molto peggio di "townie" in AE:



> Outside of england, this is a term used by students who have went to a new city for school to describe the natives of that town. It is often seen as derogatory by those who use it, but townies themselves often embrace it as a badge of honour.
> "man there are so many townies at this party"
> 
> "so where are you from?"
> "oh I'm a townie


 http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=townie


----------



## TimeHP

Quindi forse è una parola che non ha ancora definito bene la sua connotazione. Per alcuni è più innocua, come nell'esempio che citavi all'inizio. Altre volte è usata in senso dispregiativo...

Ciao


----------



## Hide

Provincialotto secondo me si riferisce più agli abitanti delle piccole città di provincia in contrapposizione con quelli delle grandi città. Ha un connotato negativo, ma preso nel contesto del confronto "avveduto e colto abitante di una grande città" - "ingenuo e rustico abitante di una piccola città di provincia". 

Forse potrebbe essere tradotto con "un locale" (sottointeso un cittadino / abitante), però non ha nessun connotato ne positivo ne negativo, e comunque fuoriesce dal discorso universitario, significa semplicemente qualcuno born and raised in quel luogo


----------



## Adriana_Italy

Anch'io avevo pensato ad "un locale" e da lì sono arrivata a "paesano" che forse da più l'idea di uno poco mondiale - fermo nello stesso posto dove sono cresciuti i suoi bis bis nonni. "Townie" non intende anche questo?


----------



## carrickp

For what it's worth, here's an excerpt from the official web site of the university of Bologna:

_...Fu quindi inevitabile una certa dicotomia fra corpo studentesco e la città che ha dato luogo a una conflittualità sempre possibile (town and gown), e questa dicotomia è rimasta nel substrato della coscienza collettiva e produce ancora oggi, in circostanze ben diverse da quelle del passato, un atteggiamento distaccato e talora sospettoso nei confronti degli studenti..._


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Bologna ha vari problemi con alcuni cosiddetti "studenti"; delinquenti perdigiorno che non hanno alcun rispetto per gli altri e molestano il prossimo...



			
				carrickp said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, here's an excerpt from the official web site of the university of Bologna:
> 
> _...Fu quindi inevitabile una certa dicotomia fra corpo studentesco e la città che ha dato luogo a una conflittualità sempre possibile (town and gown), e questa dicotomia è rimasta nel substrato della coscienza collettiva e produce ancora oggi, in circostanze ben diverse da quelle del passato, un atteggiamento distaccato e talora sospettoso nei confronti degli studenti..._


----------



## Raphillon

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Uinni sei tu fuori dal mondo. Faccio il consuente IT da 10 anni. Lo sapro' come si dice (almeno nel mondo reale) ...


 
Questa è proprio bella: allora siamo in due.... Esattamente da 10 anni


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

OT. Hai iniziato in fasce allora.  


			
				Raphillon said:
			
		

> Questa è proprio bella: allora siamo in due.... Esattamente da 10 anni


----------



## Raphillon

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> OT. Hai iniziato in fasce allora.


 
Appena finiti gli studi... Mi sembra di aver già fatto una carriera infinita ed invece sono solo 10 anni... Ho cominciato con i sistemi usati per l'immagine digitale, una cosa nuovissima, 10 anni fa   Vabbè, lassamo 'stà và, andremmo davvero troppo OT.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Erm, refering to the term "townie", i cannot believe the English version of it has been mentioned (not English, use in England i mean)..

 A Townie is another word for a scally, someone who wears tracksuits drinks on the streets/robs people/a general discusting person who likes to start fights is so insecure they are agressive to everyone and a menace in English society, i will try and find a page to back up my post..



> http://gallery.hd.org/_virtual/ByCategory/bizarre/chav/
> 
> _chav = chavette, yob, youf, *townie*, scally, ned, kev, spide, charver, uncouth, scum, white trash, eurotrash, trailer trash, common, vulgar_ = From Wikipedia: "...[*British*] person with fashions such as flashy "bling" jewellery and counterfeit designer clothes, an uneducated, impoverished background, a tendency to congregate around places such as fast-food outlets or other shopping areas, and a culture of antisocial behaviour..."



Just throwing that out there for context, announcing you are a townie to people, mightnt be the best idea, here.


----------

